# Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage



## AllroundAlex (28. April 2017)

Mal eine Frage an die aktiven Fliegenbinder hier in der Runde.

Kauft ihr euer Material zum Binden der unterschiedlichen Muster jeweils als einzelndes Paket (Dubbing, Balg, Hecheln usw) oder kennt ihr Anbieter, wo ich fertige Materialpakete (zB ausreichend für 5-10 Fliegen) für ein bestimmtes Muster bekomme?

Ich habe schon einfache Hechtstreamer aus Kaninchenfell oder Flash Material gebunden. Da ist der Materialeinsatz ja noch überschaubar, aber wenn ich jetzt an die Muster zum MeFo angeln denke, kommt da ja einiges zusammen und wird dann für gefühlte 50 Fliegen von einem Muster reichen.

Hier mal ein paar Muster mit Materialliste, die ich interessant finde:

Pattegrisen:


Haken: Partridge CS 54, Größe 4 bis 8.
Bindefaden: 6/0, helles Pink.
Beschwerung: Kupferdraht, Blei oder Tungsten.
Rostrum: Helle Teal-Feder.
Schwanz: Speyhackle, „Salmon Pink“.
Fühler: 2 lange Ultrahair Fibern, „Sand“.
Augen: Shrimp Eyes.
Rippung: Nylon 0,15 bis 0,20 mm.
Körperhechel: Speyhackle „Salmon Pink“.
Körper: SLF Saltwater Dubbing „Shell Pink“.
Rückenpanzer: EP Fiber, „Shrimp Pink“, lackiert mit Loon Soft Head.




Pfannenfüller:


Hakengröße 6 und 8.
Bindefaden: rot oder orange.
Schwanz: Goldfasan-Tippet (fächerförmig eingebunden).
Körper: Holographic Tinsel, gold (Größe medium).
Körperhechel: lange, weiche Hahnenfeder, orange.


----------



## dreampike (29. April 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Hallo Alex, 

mir wäre es jetzt nicht bekannt, dass es irgendwo das Material für bestimmte Fliegen als Set gäbe. Macht für mich auch keinen Sinn, dann kann ich ja gleich die Fliegen fertig kaufen. Außerdem ist es ja der Reiz am Fliegenbinden, dass ich nicht die Muster immer zu 100% nachbinde, sondern eigene Kreationen erstelle, unterschiedlichste Hakengrößen usw. 
Zudem kannst Du wesentlich mehr Fliegen herstellen, wenn Du dir die Materialien z.B. als Balg oder Fell usw. komplett kaufst. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. April 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Trotzdem bin ich neugierig, ob es da was gibt 

Ich habe mir jetzt auch schon einige Materialien ausgesucht, die ich für ähnliche Muster verwenden kann oder als Kompromiss zwischen zwei, drei Fliegen verwenden werde. Mal sehen, wie meine ersten Gehversuche mit MeFo fliegen werden, da Streamer (Hecht) doch eher was für grobe Finger ist


----------



## Mikesch (29. April 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Hallo Alex,
"Fliegentom" hat einige Sets, speziell von ihm zusammengestellt.
Vielleicht stellt er dir ja für Mefo-Fliegen etwas zusammen.
Fragen kann man sicher mal.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich solche Sets sogar im Laden gesehen, haben anscheinend nicht "eingeschlagen".


----------



## woern1 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Gibt's noch:

https://www.go-fishing.dk/produkt-kategori/fluebinding/fluebindingssaet/?ph=b7974b0312adb554ed91b938

In D gibt es z.B. in FliFi-Läden, die A. Jensen_Produkte im Sortiment haben, diese http://ajensenflyfishing.com/flytying/flytying-kits/fly-tying-kits.html

Ich meine auch bei Achim Stahl (serious flyfishing in Kiel) solche Kits gesehen zu haben, da am besten mal ne Mail hinschreiben.

TL

Werner


----------



## Ostseestipper (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Hallo,

ich war vorgestern bei Kalle in Neustadt. Er hat auch Sets. Kann jetzt aber leider nicht sagen für welche Fliegen.

Petri, der Ostseestipper


----------



## AllroundAlex (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Serious flyfishing in Kiel ist da ne gute Adresse, sowohl für kaufen, angeln und Angeltipps und binden/Bindetipps.

Achim kennt sich aus und geht selber richtig viel angeln, ich als Nichtfliegenprofi fühlte mich da immer gut aufgehoben, der hat auch alles zum binden und noch mehr..


----------



## Flyman (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Hallo AllroundAlex,

für das Binden verschiedener Muster, sei es für Hechtstreamer oder auch für Streamer in der Forellen /Barsch -Grösse braucht es nicht all zu viel Materialien. Mit etwas Flashmaterial, Dubbing in ein/zwei Farben,...als Kontrast ein paar Pfauenfibern oben drauf gebunden...und Du bist je nach Größe für die meisten Zielfische gerüstet.

Und dafür musst Du nicht mal tief in die Tasche greifen.

Petri Heil
Flyman Martin


----------



## AllroundAlex (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

Daran habe ich mich ja auch schon versucht und das gar nicht mal so schlecht. 

Ich wollte jetzt ja mal in den Bereich MeFo-Fliegen gehen.

Ich denke morgen oder am Freitag kommt mein Päckchen mit diversen Material an und dann wird bei einigen Mustern auch mal ein kleiner Kompromiss eingegangen bzw bekommen die meine persönliche Note aufgesetzt


----------



## Simon1961 (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Fliegen selbst binden, Materialfrage*

hallo alex,
hier findest du zu jeder fliege das passende pack... vieleicht findet sich ja die ein oder andere fliege die du suchst 
http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/Fliegenbinden/Material-SetZs-fuer-Videofliegen:::12_316.html

gruß simon


----------

